# clen



## blunt82 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi

Running third day of clen, started the dosage of 10mcg on Sunday, today I went for 30 and planning to go for 40 tomorrow. What I have notice is that after even 10mcg I got shakes and all the sides. I don't know if im just very sensitive or its normal thing. Anyone experience with clen can advise?

Cheers

P.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Was reading this earlier, looks like the shakes is a common side

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/223870-is-clenbuterol-worth-it/?do=embed


----------



## blunt82 (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks

Good topic


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

blunt82 said:


> Hi
> 
> Running third day of clen, started the dosage of 10mcg on Sunday, today I went for 30 and planning to go for 40 tomorrow. What I have notice is that after even 10mcg I got shakes and all the sides. I don't know if im just very sensitive or its normal thing. Anyone experience with clen can advise?
> 
> ...


 I'd ignore the supposed dose and go by the sides. Ugl Clen can be massively under or overdosed. Consider that 1mcg is just 0.001mg makes it easy to see how easy it is to get dosing wrong. If you are shaking like Michael J Fox it's doing it's thing. Based on what you've said DONT exceed 50, even when you get used to it and the shakes subside a little. It'll still be working and you don't want to od on it.

Edit - long half life so it builds up in your system and stays there for quite a while.


----------



## blunt82 (Dec 3, 2017)

I have reached 80 on Monday and not increasing anymore...


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Have you noticed anything with cardiovascular improvement or breathing more easy. Just in general like walking around or going up stairs.

Traps


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Started Clen 3 days ago, took 40mcg on day 1, was too much to start with, so dropped to 20mcg for day 2 and up to 30mcg day 3, will stick to 30mcg for day 4, then think about going back to 40mcg

40mcg gave me the shakes and racing heart beating out of my chest and in my ears all day, 20mcg gave me the shakes only, 30mcg shakes only

Probably won't go above 60mcg even if sides subside

Not noticed any difference in breathing or cardiovascular other than racing heart


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you Cyp. Sounds like potent stuff and what is your main reason to use clen. Fat loss??


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Yea, I'd always been slim and had visible abs into my 20s, but over the last 10 years had piled on some weight, lost most of it now but still got some stubborn belly fat that doesn't want to shift, coming to the end of my cycle this week so thought I'd get a head start with the clen for when I cruise & cut


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok mate cool thank you. It's something I will try in future next year now. Always had belly fat that won't go anywhere and even when on strict diet and loads of cardio through playing sports.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry Blunt for slight high jack on thread

Traps


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trapman said:


> Ok mate cool thank you. It's something I will try in future next year now. Always had belly fat that won't go anywhere and even when on strict diet and loads of cardio through playing sports.


 It's not a magic pill, from what I understand it speeds up your metabolism by 10%, so if your BMR is say 2300 calories, you'll burn 2530 calories instead, but 10% is 10% more than before


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> It's not a magic pill, from what I understand it speeds up your metabolism by 10%, so if your BMR is say 2300 calories, you'll burn 2530 calories instead, but 10% is 10% more than before


 Isn't t3 better? less sides, and +500 to your tdee from 50mcg


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

drwae said:


> Isn't t3 better? less sides, and +500 to your tdee from 50mcg


 Heard you get rebound from T3 as it suppresses your bodies natural production, but didn't really look into it much more than that

First time using anything like this so will no doubt try others in the future, see what works best for me


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Excellent vid here from John Meadows.

He touches on Clen and T3.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

What labs are you guys using? @Cypionate @blunt82

I can be sensitive to clen. Always start on 20 on day 1&2, 30 on day 3&4, 40 on day 5&6, and so on,

I dont ever go above 80. SB labs, I've found are like rocket fuel. Got them from Thailand. Best clen I've ever reacted too. Baltic pharma were also very good. Think I was on 70 -80 daily.

AP Astralean & TM were subtle.

I don't increase until I get sides. I think 80 is enough as long as food in is on point and you're exercising enough (cardio). I've experienced the shakes ar 80. I'll go no more that's that. If I'm not shaking, I still crack out a load of sprints at the gym after a heavy weights workout (excluding leg day!) same as any other workout day


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

PSevens2017 said:


> What labs are you guys using? @Cypionate @blunt82
> 
> I can be sensitive to clen. Always start on 20 on day 1&2, 30 on day 3&4, 40 on day 5&6, and so on,
> 
> ...


 Dimension labs

I went as high as 110 but felt that was about my limit, probably won't go above 100 again

I got the shakes on all doses, from 20mcg upwards, got no worse up to 110 but was getting uneasy feelings in my heart at that dose, slightly panicky feeling and occasional skipped beats


----------

